# Sit means Sit training program



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone heard anything about it? I found it's a local training place and was curious if anyone has any positive or negative about it?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Positive! They use an electronic collar in a motivational sense, are gentle, upbeat trainers who engage the dog's interests with enthusiasm in their voice and movements, and really make a dog happy and curious to work with the handler. NICE program. Dogs trained in this method really are relaxed, upbeat, eager workers! No yanking on their necks, no harsh words, just a very low, gentle tap feeling from the e-collar. Regardless of how I felt about e-collars before, seeing a young dog introduced to this method was amazing.. dog is relaxed with no more leash, less stress of being pulled about.. no more "opposition reflex." I like seeing a dog happy and want to work.


----------



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

Found another one..K9 Coach?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I'm not familiar, sorry. Looks like a board and train establishment.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not sure if we're talking about the same "Sit means Sit" training program, but the one I'm familiar with is a franchise, which means that each training facility is only as good as the trainers who work there. 

Our local Sit means Sit trainers had a demo at a dog event here recently and I can honestly say that the way they were using the e-collar left me less than impressed, and I would not recommend them (the local franchise) to the average Joe looking to get into obedience with their dogs.

I'm sure experience varies with other Sit means Sit locations. I have to also add, I've seen some Sit means Sit training videos on YouTube that just made me cringe. Some were like Patti said, very positive and leaving the dog wanting to work. Others ... not so much.


----------



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes,Chris, it's a franchise program. The name Ryan McGuire is the trainer near me for the Sit Means Sit program.

For the K9 Coach San Diego the trainer is Jt Clough & Carla Weed.

Ring a bell to anyone? Just want some feelers out before I call and talk to anyone with questions.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I personally know Fred Hassen the owner of Sit Means Sit, and know many of his past students and a few of his trainers. Feel free to PM me for more information.


----------



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

Tammy- done =) Thank you!


----------



## Sheppy (Nov 13, 2004)

The local frachisee did a demo with their proprietary e-collar. My impression was their method is very heavily based on 'avoidance'. 

I wouldn't use it on any of my dogs. However, there is an out of control black lab down the street I may suggest (<evil grin>).


----------



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

haha....thanks Sheppy. I get ya loud and clear!


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

That's too bad, I like the E collar and use it the same way you would a prong collar, new skills I teach with positive re enforcement. I seen E collar used for dumbbell and did not care for it. I got Erika to retrieve the dumbbell using it like a toy and play.


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Fred's method of using the E-collar. The E-collar is a wonderful tool when used correctly.


----------



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks for the tips. I am still reading up on both the E collar and prong.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Look Up Robin McFarland. She took Fred's methods and "gentled" them


----------



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't know if E Collar is actually something I should try with my first GSD. I am now shifting gears and looking more toward a prong collar. 

Does that get incorporated in basic training or obedience classes or is that something I would use on my own? If they are something taught to be used, what type class would I be looking for?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

You would want to discuss with whatever trainer you decide upon. The feelings range from one extreme to another. There are trainers who wouldn't use a prong and others who insist upon it. And then there are those who will try various collars and ideas to find what would work best for you and your dog.

Here is a link from the leerburg site on how to fit a prong collar.

How to fit a prong collar. 

I use a prong with Kayla in certain classes and situations. I also use a martingale or a flat collar in agility or when we are out on off leash walks. I use a choke/flat when she is in various obedience trials, though I've cut down drastically on the use of a choke collar - AKC events don't allow use of prongs on the trial grounds at all. 

If you are starting with a new puppy, I would recommend that you start with a flat collar in your training. You may discover that you won't need to go to a prong at all!


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

I see you are in CA......Check out Lou Castle....loucastle.com


----------



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks for the tips. =) i was looking at the leerburg site last night. NICE stuff.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Orrrrrrrrrrrr...you can start with a baby buckle collar and a lot of motivational training ala the Volhard method. Just introducing another school of thought.







http://www.volhard.com/ I am not sure, but would imagine if you contact them or join the Yahoo group you might be able to find that type of training in your area. 

Or Karen Pryor: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=karen+pryor

There's also http://www.flyingdogpress.com and Suzanne Clothier to check into. Finding trainers who key in on relationship as well. 

Having fun with your puppy and them with you makes learning so easy. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

The demo I saw had the instructor doing obedience with his dog. Whe he had to tell his dog to sit 4-5 times, that was it for me. Also, what do the dogs do when the e collars come off? The program is expensive too.


----------



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

Good point PaulH. I think I am just not ready for something like an E collar. I like that everyone is giving honest feedback!


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

If the dog has been trained properly, they will respond no matter if the collar is on or off. All my dogs obey the same regardless of whether or not they are wearing their collars. Properly trained, they learn to be voice conscious not collar conscious.

As far as price, I am a firm believer that you get what you pay for.


----------



## Bully (Sep 7, 2008)

SitMeansSit is a great technique to dog training I own a dog training company and have been training dogs for over 10 years now Tim Smith taught me the method of using an e-collar in a positive encouraging manner. I now use the e-collar on about 90% of my clients dogs. Sit Means Sit is a franchise but all of them must attend the school and graduate to become a franchisee. So the question is not whether they are capable of training dogs it is if they are truly dedicated to training dogs! Anyone can learn to train dogs but if it is not a passion they will never be good no matter what technique or school they went to! Check out my site at http://www.prodogtraining.biz for more info on dog training.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Welcome aboard Bully...

Who did you mentor under?


----------



## Bully (Sep 7, 2008)

For the e-collar and some more advanced techniques in P.S.A. Tim Smith P.S.A. National champion 2 years in a row w/ highest overall score ever


----------

